# uni graduate looking for work in benalmadena area



## jenniferob87 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone had any tips on work in Spain in the Benalmadena area I have recently graduated and looking to work abroad for awhile. I have experience in office work and limited bar work so am looking for either of these areas and was wondering if anyone could give me any advice on how to go about it as I have never attempted this before.
Any words or advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks
Jenn


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jenniferob87 said:


> Hi, I was just wondering if anyone had any tips on work in Spain in the Benalmadena area I have recently graduated and looking to work abroad for awhile. I have experience in office work and limited bar work so am looking for either of these areas and was wondering if anyone could give me any advice on how to go about it as I have never attempted this before.
> Any words or advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks
> Jenn


Not much of a call for office workers in Benal Madena I would'nt have thought, obviously there tends to be a few bars around, but you are looking at minimum wages and how will you survive on that ?

You could always teach English - lol

Regards, Dave


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jenniferob87 said:


> Hi, I was just wondering if anyone had any tips on work in Spain in the Benalmadena area I have recently graduated and looking to work abroad for awhile. I have experience in office work and limited bar work so am looking for either of these areas and was wondering if anyone could give me any advice on how to go about it as I have never attempted this before.
> Any words or advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks
> Jenn


People always say we are being negative when questions like this come up. I'm sorry. Use your degree to better use would be my advice

The average salary here is €15k
The economy here is struggling
Unemployment is hitting an all time high
If you dont speak Spanish your chances of office work right now are low

If you have money to waste then come here for a gap year for sure, but your degree must be worth a lot more elsewhere in the long term  You've worked hard enough for it!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sadly its not the right time of year to find bar work, although you never know. As for office work, well there are a few comission only telesales jobs around, unless you speak fluent Spanish, then you may find a little bit more, but there is mass unemployment around here at the moment. Try looking in the local papers Sur in English and the Friday Ad are good to start with - I'm sure theyre available on the internet

Jo


----------



## jenniferob87 (Aug 31, 2008)

jojo said:


> Sadly its not the right time of year to find bar work, although you never know. As for office work, well there are a few comission only telesales jobs around, unless you speak fluent Spanish, then you may find a little bit more, but there is mass unemployment around here at the moment. Try looking in the local papers Sur in English and the Friday Ad are good to start with - I'm sure theyre available on the internet
> 
> Jo


thanks for your advice, if i was wanting to look for bar work what time would be the best to start doing it do you think? and would it be best to just fly out for a week or so and see if i can get anything? thanks again


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jenniferob87 said:


> thanks for your advice, if i was wanting to look for bar work what time would be the best to start doing it do you think? and would it be best to just fly out for a week or so and see if i can get anything? thanks again


bar work is seasonal in the main, so you need to be looking at the beginning of the holiday season (spring time), but I would imagine there's fierce competition, low wages, long hours and little job security. If you have the time and money tho, it could be worth flying over and literally walking round the bars and asking if they need anyone, but I suspect if they said yes, you'd have to be available to start immediately. 

Having been ro Benalmadena and Fuengirola quite a lot recently, from what I've seen and heard from chatting to a few British bar owners, this year hasnt been a good year for the bars, due to a fairly quiet summer (not many late holiday bookings) and they seem to think that next summer could be even worse cos the Brits arent booking holidays for next year cos of the credit crunch.

But you never know, you could be lucky???????

Jo


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Jo, My old cafe (in Fuengirola) had a dreadful July but a fairly good Aug., so lets see how Sept. is, normally a good month. At least the 14 staff are back on a 6 day week.
By the way, the day staff work 9am to 4-30pm with a 20 min. lunch (free) break, a free drink at the end of the day, one months holiday and a full time indefinite contract, pay 315€ a week with another 30/40€ in tips. (and no, they are not hiring) Regards Rob


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi again,

What did you graduate in ?

Depending what subject, depends on my answer, but I may have some ideas for you as I know of companies that do employ graduates from certain subject areas in Gibraltar

Regards, Dave


----------



## nobber16 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Help needed*

Hiya me and a friend are looking for bar work in and around benalmadena for summer 2009 any help you can provide wud b greatly appriciated we dont have a clue where to start. thanks alot


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

nobber16 said:


> Hiya me and a friend are looking for bar work in and around benalmadena for summer 2009 any help you can provide wud b greatly appriciated we dont have a clue where to start. thanks alot


Hi there,

I think you might be well advised to go to Benal Madena in May 2009 and visit every bar and hotel and restaurant until one of them offers you both jobs - lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I think you might be well advised to go to Benal Madena in May 2009 and visit every bar and hotel and restaurant until one of them offers you both jobs - lol



Safly I think thats the only way, so save some money and come out at the start of the holiday season next year and literally go in to the bars etc and ask!

Jo


----------



## markk (Sep 11, 2008)

I agree, I think the easiest way will be to actually go to spain and ask around in all the bars and restuarants to see if they are looking for staff.


----------



## xoxkimoxo (Dec 18, 2008)

i live in benalmadena, only been here a month, i work for my antie and uncle looking after their kids a few hours at night, i have a friend in the same situation, she wants to come out fo the summer, so im looking everywhere to see if i can find her a job before she comes out, let me kno what u decide to do  and does anyone know of any sites online that post bar jobs for benalmadena ? 
thanks x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xoxkimoxo said:


> i live in benalmadena, only been here a month, i work for my antie and uncle looking after their kids a few hours at night, i have a friend in the same situation, she wants to come out fo the summer, so im looking everywhere to see if i can find her a job before she comes out, let me kno what u decide to do  and does anyone know of any sites online that post bar jobs for benalmadena ?
> thanks x


I dont think many of the bars would need to post ads anywhere else apart from on their doors. I was in Benalmedena the other day and there seem to be awful lot of bars closing down, so all their staff will be trawling through the existing bars. 

Its really quite depressing at the mo, what with the exchange rate, the economic climate, credit crunch..... I dont think its gonna be a good summer for tourism in Spain


----------

